# Sharp table knives



## puffin3 (Mar 28, 2015)

Does anyone else sharpen their every day table knives?
For everyday use I use a set of British sterling flatware I inherited.
I have a knife sharpener I use to keep the table knives nice and sharp. The sharpening doesn't ruin the look of the knife. You can't even notice the sharp edge.
I always get a smile when a quest exclaims "Wow this knife cut through the steak like butter!"
Anyone else keep their table knives sharp?


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 28, 2015)

Constantly, nothing worst then a dull knife.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 28, 2015)

Never.  If I'm serving something that requires a sharp knife, I set the table with steak knives.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 28, 2015)

Same here RPC


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2015)

Table knives usually are not made to be sharpened.

Steak knives may or may not be sharpened.  Those that are serrated vs. straight edge.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 28, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> Same here RPC




Same here GQ

A table knife isn't supposed to be sharp


----------



## taxlady (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't sharpen mine. The stainless steel blades on my sterling silver flatware cut steak very well.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 28, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> Does anyone else sharpen their every day table knives?
> For everyday use I use a set of British sterling flatware I inherited.
> I have a knife sharpener I use to keep the table knives nice and sharp. The sharpening doesn't ruin the look of the knife. You can't even notice the sharp edge.
> I always get a smile when a quest exclaims "Wow this knife cut through the steak like butter!"
> Anyone else keep their table knives sharp?


I hate to have to say this but if the table knives need sharpening so does the cook


----------



## puffin3 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> I hate to have to say this but if the table knives need sharpening so does the cook


That's funny.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 29, 2015)

What you call a table knife is what I call a butter knife, and that is what I use it for. I have two sets of steak knives that are extra sharp if I am serving meat that has to be cut.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 29, 2015)

Do you eat your dinner with a butter knife or have another knife if not using a steak knife ? Just curious .


----------



## puffin3 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> I hate to have to say this but if the table knives need sharpening so does the cook


And I hate to say if one needs a serrated  steak knife to cut a piece of beef the cook's method needs some sharpening. LOL


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> Do you eat your dinner with a butter knife or have another knife if not using a steak knife ? Just curious .



When my mother died my father asked me if I wanted it. Silly man. Didn't he remember my griping loud enough to be heard the next town over how I hated polishing it? He ended up donating it to the church.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> What you call a table knife is what I call a butter knife, and that is what I use it for. I have two sets of steak knives that are extra sharp if I am serving meat that has to be cut.


This is what I call a butter knife:


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 29, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> What you call a table knife is what I call a butter knife, and that is what I use it for. I have two sets of steak knives that are extra sharp if I am serving meat that has to be cut.


 Ah. I obviously misinterpreted this. I thought the OP meant table knives as in knives and forks ie the knife you cut the food with and sometimes push it onto your fork with - well, you don't but we do


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 29, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> And I hate to say if one needs a serrated steak knife to cut a piece of beef the cook's method needs some sharpening. LOL


Yes, that's what I meant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 29, 2015)

Left to right: salad/dessert fork, dinner fork, butter knife, tablespoon, teaspoon, steak knife


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 29, 2015)

...or this:


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2015)

IMO Andy's picture is correct. In SLoB's picture, I think that knife is too long to be a butter knife. It's a dinner knife. If the steak knife is at the same scale as the other utensiles, then it looks like a paring knife.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 29, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> And I hate to say if one needs a serrated  steak knife to cut a piece of beef the cook's method needs some sharpening. LOL



One could say the same if you feel that you have to sharpen your table knives.  

You must have access to better cuts of beef that I do.  It's not that I can't cut a ribeye steak or a piece of rump roast with a regular table knife, but it's clearly going  to be easier with a steak knife.  Today I made dinner for my father-in-law, open-faced hot pork sandwiches with mashed potatoes and gravy.  The pork could be cut with a fork if one was so inclined, but that would squish the bread underneath it to nothing.  I set the table with steak knives because that seemed to be appropriate.  If we had been having bread and butter along with it, then I'd have set the table with both.  

I don't like spreading butter with a sharp knife, and I don't like mashing down some foods with a table knife, so I try to set the right tool for the job at hand.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Mar 29, 2015)

*Table knives*



puffin3 said:


> Does anyone else sharpen their every day table knives?
> For everyday use I use a set of British sterling flatware I inherited.
> I have a knife sharpener I use to keep the table knives nice and sharp. The sharpening doesn't ruin the look of the knife. You can't even notice the sharp edge.
> I always get a smile when a quest exclaims "Wow this knife cut through the steak like butter!"
> Anyone else keep their table knives sharp?


 
My thoughts are that I would never put a stone, let alone a knife sharpener, to an inheritable sterling knife.

I would buy a quality set of compatible steak knives.


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2015)

Bigjim68 said:


> My thoughts are that I would never put a stone, let alone a knife sharpener, to an inheritable sterling knife.
> 
> I would buy a quality set of compatible steak knives.



I am with you on that one. My mother's set had the rounded top edges. They stayed sharp just through use. And they were old. They were a wedding present for her grandmother. Her mother inherited them and then my mother. I didn't want them. To much work keeping them polished. I know, they were in special cloths. But they still tarnish a bit. My sister had her own set, and when she died her kids didn't want any of her silver serving pieces or table settings. For the same reason.


----------



## puffin3 (Mar 30, 2015)

Bigjim68 said:


> My thoughts are that I would never put a stone, let alone a knife sharpener, to an inheritable sterling knife.
> 
> I would buy a quality set of compatible steak knives.


I would never use a 'stone'. The sharpener I use puts an edge on the knives that can't be easily noticed.
I use the British Sterling silver set for everyday.
My mother wouldn't even use the set for special occasions like Christmas dinner. I could never figure that out.
 My kids couldn't care less about 'inheriting' a set of anything so 'precious' they wouldn't use it daily.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 30, 2015)

Table knife? Do you mean butter knife? Or steak? Why would you sharpen butter knife?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Zagut (Mar 30, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Why would you sharpen butter knife?


 
That was my question too. 

But if you want sharp go Black Arkansas stone.

Might take some work and practice but you can get a surgical edge.


----------



## puffin3 (Mar 31, 2015)

When I posted 'table knife' I was referring to what some call a 'dinner knife'.
I sharpen the 'table/dinner' knives so I don't need to use a 'steak knife'.
Steak knives IMO are redundant. Just another six-eight pieces of cutlery to deal with.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 31, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> When I posted 'table knife' I was referring to what some call a 'dinner knife'.
> I sharpen the 'table/dinner' knives so I don't need to use a 'steak knife'.
> Steak knives IMO are redundant. Just another six-eight pieces of cutlery to deal with.



Instead you deal with having to sharpen more knives, more often.  To each his own.  

I don't like using a sharper knife than necessary.  In my opinion that's just an accident waiting to happen, whether at the table or during the clean up.  Some of the nastiest cuts I've had were from knives that had been dropped unknown into the dishwater, or were placed in the dishwasher rack point up, etc.  By only using such sharp knives as necessary, I minimize the threat.

For 95% of the meals I cook, a sharpened knife is unnecessary (for many no knife at all is needed).  For the other 5%, I'll deal with the massive chore of adding a steak knife to the setting.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 31, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> For 95% of the meals I cook, a sharpened knife is unnecessary (for many no knife at all is needed). For the other 5%, I'll deal with the massive chore of adding a steak knife to the setting.


 

Amen


----------



## puffin3 (Apr 1, 2015)

Every decent professional line cook and chef on the planet prizes themselves on having razor sharp knives.
 Dull knives cause more cuts then sharp knives. I think I learned this fact was I was eight years old in Boy Scouts.
Anyone who is getting cuts b/c the sharp knives are floating around in a dishwasher is.......well........
I concentrate on what I'm doing when I'm washing sharp knives. This saves me money in using  band aids.
I sharpen the dinner knives like twice a year. Each one takes about a minute.
I can spare the time.
Each to their own. Indeed.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 1, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> Every decent professional line cook and chef on the planet prizes themselves on having razor sharp knives.
> Dull knives cause more cuts then sharp knives. I think I learned this fact was I was eight years old in Boy Scouts.
> Anyone who is getting cuts b/c the sharp knives are floating around in a dishwasher is.......well........
> I concentrate on what I'm doing when I'm washing sharp knives. This saves me money in using  band aids.
> ...



No one in their right mind would put sharp knives into a sink full of dishwater.  I keep my knives on the counter top next to the sink and hand was them separately.

I disagree that dull knives cause more cuts than sharp ones.  Not paying attention to what you're doing or not using proper technique is the culprit.


----------



## puffin3 (Apr 2, 2015)

Why Dull Knives are More Dangerous in the Kitchen
Those people at ATK don't know what they're talking about right? LOLOLOL!


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 2, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> Every decent professional line cook and chef on the planet prizes themselves on having razor sharp knives.
> Dull knives cause more cuts then sharp knives. I think I learned this fact was I was eight years old in Boy Scouts.
> Anyone who is getting cuts b/c the sharp knives are floating around in a dishwasher is.......well........
> I concentrate on what I'm doing when I'm washing sharp knives. This saves me money in using  band aids.
> ...





Andy M. said:


> No one in their right mind would put sharp knives into a sink full of dishwater.  I keep my knives on the counter top next to the sink and hand was them separately.
> 
> I disagree that dull knives cause more cuts than sharp ones.  Not paying attention to what you're doing or not using proper technique is the culprit.



Never heard of anyone being accidentally cut by a table knife.  Except maybe at Puffin's. 

I don't put sharp knives in the dishwater either, but I'm always not the only person in the kitchen either.  I can be certain that nobody will get cut with any of my table knives, and when I set the table with steak knives, cleanup is handled properly.  

The typical table knife is sharp enough to cut anything, even a tender steak, and do it safely (although a steak knife still makes the most sense).  Sharpening is unnecessary for it's usually intended application.  The only time a dull knife is hazardous is when one has to use extra force when one's hand or finger is in the danger zone as in prep work.  I don't hold my food with my fingers to cut it at the table - I use a fork to hold the food when cutting with the knife.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> Why Dull Knives are More Dangerous in the Kitchen
> Those people at ATK don't know what they're talking about right? LOLOLOL!



"Those people at ATK" are the drama queens of cooking shows.  Have you ever watched their show where they show an exaggerated awful, mess of a dish and then proceed to tell you how theirs will be perfect.  Have you ever watched them taste their cooking followed by a series of "Mmmmm's".  Then they proclaim this is the "Best XXX Ever". They exaggerate throughout the show to sell their point.

The dull knife was such a comment to sell the knife sharpener.  

Here are my thoughts on the topic.  I recognize this is only my opinion and yours differs.

You have a nice sharp knife.  Slices through everything with hardly an effort.  A joy to use and you use it everyday, day after day, week after week, etc.  Gradually the knife gets duller with use.  You may or may not notice at first but your brain automatically adjusts to the knife's performance.  Eventually, the knife will get so dull that it's not a good tool anymore.  However, your brain is not surprised by this as it has been adjusting all along.  It's not as if the knife was sharp and cutting great then all of a sudden, you pick it up and it's dull so you cut yourself.

I contend it's carelessness that causes cuts.  The one time you're not paying attention or try to do something you don't usually do is when you cut yourself.  The difference getting cut with a dull knife vs. a sharp knife is that the cut from the dull knife hurts a lot more.

"Dull knives are more dangerous" is one of those kitchen maxims like "searing seals in flavor" and "potatoes draw salt out of your soup" that people often quote.  They all are incorrect.


----------



## puffin3 (Apr 2, 2015)

When I googled 'Dull knives are dangerous' I got about 371,000 'hits'.
 It seems some people agree.
I'm guessing even dear old Carl Sagan would agree. LOL
This is my last post on this subject. I have to get my knife sharpener out.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> When I googled 'Dull knives are dangerous' I got about 371,000 'hits'.
> It seems some people agree.
> I'm guessing even dear old Carl Sagan would agree. LOL
> This is my last post on this subject. I have to get my knife sharpener out.



I was just expressing my opinion.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Never heard of anyone being accidentally cut by a table knife.  Except maybe at Puffin's.
> 
> I don't put sharp knives in the dishwater either, but I'm always not the only person in the kitchen either.  I can be certain that nobody will get cut with any of my table knives, and when I set the table with steak knives, cleanup is handled properly.
> 
> The typical table knife is sharp enough to cut anything, even a tender steak, and do it safely (although a steak knife still makes the most sense).  Sharpening is unnecessary for it's usually intended application.  The only time a dull knife is hazardous is when one has to use extra force when one's hand or finger is in the danger zone as in prep work.  I don't hold my food with my fingers to cut it at the table - I use a fork to hold the food when cutting with the knife.


Exactly. The worst that is likely to happen when someone presses too hard with a dull table knife to cut up supper is that food goes flying.


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> "Those people at ATK" are the drama queens of cooking shows.  Have you ever watched their show where they show an exaggerated awful, mess of a dish and then proceed to tell you how theirs will be perfect.  Have you ever watched them taste their cooking followed by a series of "Mmmmm's".  Then they proclaim this is the "Best XXX Ever". They exaggerate throughout the show to sell their point.
> 
> The dull knife was such a comment to sell the knife sharpener.
> 
> ...



I am with you Andy. Aside from ALL the bowls they use for their recipes, I takes their tips with a grain of salt. I cut my finger many moons ago when I got my 12" Shun knife as a gift. Brand spanking new and while taking it out of the box to admire it I got a cut. I proceeded to give it to Spike who uses it all the time. I also gave him my electric Chefs Choice knife sharpener.

I have a small stone wheel that came from a knife shapener's cart. He used to walk around the neighborhood pushing his little cart during my mother's childhood. He was also a friend of my grandmother's. And he mended tea kettles and pots also. When he died, his widow gave the stone to my grandmother. When my mother died, it was the only thing I wanted. My mother swore by that stone. A couple of swipes on the edge, and then a couple of more across the smooth top sharpens my knives very well. The edge is very rough and removes and sharpen any dull edge on my knife. The smooth part on top takes out any burrs. There is a hole right through the middle of it where it would turn as he pushed his pedal back and forth. 

You can keep Chefs Choice. My knives do not need any electricity to sharpen. Just a couple of swipes and it is like it was the day I bought it. Sorry ATK. You can keep your tips and all the dirty bowls. I don't have a dishwasher.

I think the only reason I watch ATK now is just for the entertainment in seeing just how many bowls they can dirty up. If my recipe calls for baking powder, I have the can right at hand. I don't need a bowl to put it in first. 

BTW, I have only one steak knife. There are benefits to living alone. Less knives to wash.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 2, 2015)

I love my Chef's Choice, but it only comes out of storage a couple of times a year.  It puts such a good edge on my knives that just a couple of swipes with the hone keeps them sharp for months.  In the years that I've owned it, I've only used the first stage one time, for a horribly abused knife that I rescued from my Mom's kitchen after she passed.  Otherwise, the second stage fine stone and the hone are all I've ever had to use, and then only when my honing steel fails to renew the edge.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 2, 2015)

We use our electric Chef's Choice every few months, especially when DH needs to be occupied and to feel useful.  He LOVES to sharpen knives!  Every weekend I'm asked if we have any knives to be sharpened.  If I let him sharpen all our knives as often as he asks, I would have very tiny knives.  But they would be incredibly sharp!


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2015)

I got my Chefs Choice many years ago. A store was going out of business and it was the last one on the shelf. There was no price tag on it and I got it for $5.00. And now my son is the proud owner of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> No one in their right mind would put sharp knives into a sink full of dishwater.  I keep my knives on the counter top next to the sink and hand was them separately.
> 
> I disagree that dull knives cause more cuts than sharp ones.  Not paying attention to what you're doing or not using proper technique is the culprit.



Or "helpful" people dropping sharp knives into your dishwater...I had to 2 x 4 train Shrek on that one.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 3, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Or "helpful" people dropping sharp knives into your dishwater...I had to 2 x 4 train Shrek on that one.



If the person who put the knife in the sink or dishwasher is the recipient of damage from the business end of said knife, the potential to repeat such action is greatly reduced, IMO.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2015)

Nothing sharp or pointy is ever left point-up at my house. Stirling has no depth perception, so it's just too dangerous.

Wrong things have gone in the sink. It was guests. Guests are now told not to put anything in the sink, under threat of yelling. After a Solstice party, I found my new (used two or three times) digital thermometer submerged in water in the sink. grrrr


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 3, 2015)

Whether it's friends or family, they either already know or are told to do nothing.  My daughters will clear the table to the kitchen counter but no more.  Two reasons, first, I don't want to waste guest time with their washing the dishes and second, I have my way of doing things.


----------



## Maelinde (Apr 3, 2015)

I really should take notes from what my mom used to do: 

She had 2 tubs similar to what bus boys used - 1 for plates, etc and the other for silverware.  Neither had water in it, but both were very clearly labelled.  Her guests (including us) always respected her wishes and nobody got cut.  She had her own way of washing dishes and handling sharp knives.

I've never cut myself in all my years of cooking.  My mom taught me safety skills that have served me well to this day.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 3, 2015)

My sharp knives get rinsed off and set aside on the counter for hand washing.  They are always separate from all the dishwasher stuff.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 4, 2015)

That's what I do Andy .


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 4, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> My sharp knives get rinsed off and set aside on the counter for hand washing.  They are always separate from all the dishwasher stuff.



Unless I use one for slicing the meat right before serving, all of the knives I use for preparing the meal are washed and put away before sitting down to the table (I generally clean up as I go when cooking).  If I use one at the last moment, then it's placed on the counter right next to the sink and it's the first thing I wash after the meal.  Even if my wife is doing clean up, I will often still wash any remaining knives myself, because she doesn't tend to take care of them like I do.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 4, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had to 2 x 4 train Shrek on that one.


 



If that doesn't work then you might have to upgrade to a 2x6. 

After that you'll have to pull out the 12" cast iron frying pan. 

Be sure to use both hands.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 4, 2015)

Zagut said:


> If that doesn't work then you might have to upgrade to a 2x6.
> 
> After that you'll have to pull out the 12" cast iron frying pan.
> 
> Be sure to use both hands.



He finally understood after I got cut.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Unless I use one for slicing the meat right before serving, all of the knives I use for preparing the meal are washed and put away before sitting down to the table (I generally clean up as I go when cooking).  If I use one at the last moment, then it's placed on the counter right next to the sink and it's the first thing I wash after the meal.  Even if my wife is doing clean up, I will often still wash any remaining knives myself, because she doesn't tend to take care of them like I do.


Pretty much the same here, but I leave the knives, lying flat, in the dish drainer. I try to wash them as soon as I have finished using them for a particular meal. Depending on what I have been cutting, a knife might get washed several times during prep. I wash knives for my spouse too, for the same reason.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 6, 2015)

I mention before that I picked up some cheap, extremely cheap set of knives, under "Emeril" name. Oh my. What a garbage. I had a hard time cutting a potato. Yes indeed dull knives are dangerous, if not for my hands then for my wellbeing. It was so frustrating...


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie (Apr 6, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> I mention before that I picked up some cheap, extremely cheap set of knives, under "Emeril" name. Oh my. What a garbage. I had a hard time cutting a potato. Yes indeed dull knives are dangerous, if not for my hands then for my wellbeing. It was so frustrating...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



I have never been one to buy "Celebrity!" Rachel Ray came along and with her orange colored pots and pans along with other kitchen stuff, she cleaned up. Pretty soon you began to hear rumblings of dissatisfaction. And the Wolfgang, Emeril, etc. Junk! I have never jumped on the Celebrity bandwagon. If you are one to spend most of your day in the kitchen, then splurge as much as you can afford and buy something better than "Celebrity." Now I recently saw that RR has a line of diet food program similar to Nutri-System. When did she become a licensed Dietician? It was a very short lived program. I haven't seen anything else on it. And can't even find anything on it. 

But she doesn't need the money. She has three homes in New York. And along with her cooking items, she also hawks household items such as bedding. (I wonder if it comes in orange?) 

I am glad that she has made it big. She came from nowhere and now look where she is. But I don't envy her. I don't think I ever wanted to work as hard as she does.   

But she can't be all bad. She is a fan of The Boston Red Sox!


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 6, 2015)

I still have and use daily some of the set of Emerilware that I bought 20 years ago, so not all of it is junk.  This is heavy anodized aluminum nonstick.  The next generation of "Emerilware" was junk, but the stuff I have was pretty good quality.  The 8" and 10" skillets lost their non-stick properties about 8 or 9 years ago, but even that was probably from overheating it by me, not any fault of the pans.  The other pots are still going strong, look like brand new.  I also have a Mario Batali 9 quart enameled Dutch oven that I love, and it's just about as old as the Emerilware.  It was overpriced, but still not as much so as Le Creuset (my no name 6 quart DO was $40 and does everything I ask of it).


----------



## puffin3 (Apr 7, 2015)

I recently saw a genuine LC 4 1/2 quart for sale at a garage sale. Brand new for fifty bucks! The guy selling it said "It's only $50. If you want the lid it's an extra $50".
I was so POed I walked away. I didn't need one.....but still!.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 15, 2015)

Addie said:


> I have never been one to buy "Celebrity!"



Neither am I. But we needed some knives and some cutting boards. I mostly bought it for Cutting boards. The set of 4 knives and 4 color coordinated cutting boards for $7 bucks was a good deal. Where else could I find it so cheap. I think I'll throw knives away and keep the boards. 

Oh, and don't start me on RR , I cannot stand her that would be like declaration of a War. She is so polarizing, people ether like her or hate her. We have had few arguments about her going back to when FN had a forum.


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2019)

CharlieD said:


> Neither am I. But we needed some knives and some cutting boards. I mostly bought it for Cutting boards. The set of 4 knives and 4 color coordinated cutting boards for $7 bucks was a good deal. Where else could I find it so cheap. I think I'll throw knives away and keep the boards.
> 
> Oh, and don't start me on RR , I cannot stand her that would be like declaration of a War. She is so polarizing, people ether like her or hate her. We have had few arguments about her going back to when FN had a forum.



Count me in your corner regarding RR. I don't even want to type out her whole name. And she has gotten so FAT. I never comment on anyone's weight.  I at one time was 4'9" tall at 180 lbs. But I managed to trim down. Cooking for five kids and a husband will do that to you. I know that problem too well. But she needs to find another profession that is not in the food industry. Her constant chatter and grin really gets to me after a while. I haven't watched her for at least 15 years. Not since I moved in here. And that is over 12 years.


----------

